# How to get involved? Western Pa



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Join our club and you'll be all set. In the Spring thru Fall once a month we have field training days. The long time field people help get you started. We have members that participate in every venue from SAR to conformation to agility and tracking. You can see requirements for membership on the website. 

www.gpgrc.org

There is another retriever club further north. Our membership overlaps and they have more serious training more often in the nice months. Many of them travel south during winter to continue to field train year round. It's Presque Isle Club. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

I attended a seminar with presque isle last summer and they are a great group of people. Contact the president and he will direct you in the right direction. He is a golden guy.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Presque Isle = Bob Samios = super guy
Best of luck! You'll have fun!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank YOU!!! We are so excited. I can't wait to get started... we're knee deep in puppy kindergarten and basic obedience but I want more. Thanks for the great advice and I'll see you this weekend at the GPGRC Valentine's Day party and maybe we can chat more about it! Thanks again


----------

